# Von Kabel (Unitymedia) zu VDSL (Telekom) wechseln?



## shotta (7. August 2017)

Hallo,
wir haben schon seit 7 Jahren den gleichen Vertrag. Heute bekommt man schon für weniger Geld mehr.

Im Auge habe ich den Unitymedia Internet Comfort 60 und Magenta M von der Telekom.
Wir brauchen nur Internet, sonst nichts.

Unitymedia Internet Comfort hat 60Mbit Download und 3.5 Mbit Upload. Kostet 600€ für 24 Monate. Und die aktuelle Fritzbox können wir weiter benutzen.
Wir haben hier keine Glasfaser, sonder das normale Coaxial Fernsehkabel.

Magenta M hat 50Mbit Download und 10Mbit Upload. Kostet 780€ mit neuem VDSL Router für 24 Monate.

Die höhere Upload Rate ist mir eigentlich egal, da hier niemand streamt oder große Dateien hochladen muss.

Was würdet ihr bevorzugen?
Ich habe gehört, dass VDSL viel konstantere Datenübertragung hat. Mich regt es bei Unitymedia halt auf, dass man abends auch gerne mal nur 1/5 der Downloadrate hat. Deswegen evtl. der Wechsel zur Telekom.

Ich wohne in 70736 Fellbach, falls jemand was zur Infrastruktur hier weiß.

Laut Telekom kann unsere Telefondose bis zu 100mbit liefern, dass sollte also kein Problem sein.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (7. August 2017)

Nutzen dort wo du den Anschluss schalten willst, viele leute Kabel?
Falls ja würde ich wohl eher auf VDSL setzen. Es sei denn via Kabel sind gar noch höhere Ubertragungsraten als die 60 mbit/s verfügbar.

Falls gar 100 mbit/s über VDSL verfügbar ist kannst du auch zunächst das nehmen und nach 1 Jahr das Produkt wechseln.
Durch das Aktionsangebot kostet ja jeder VDSL Tarif für 12 Monate das Selbe. 
(19,95 €)


----------



## Stryke7 (7. August 2017)

Ich habe Magenta M und die Leitung ist SUPER stabil. Download liegt immer bei 47-49Mbit/s, Upload bei 9-10Mbit/s. 
In zwei Jahren habe ich glaube ich nur einmal für ~2 Min einen Ausfall gehabt.

Ich bin damit also ziemlich glücklich. 

Bei Coax bekommt man häufig höhere maximale Downloadraten, aber nach dem was ich so lese ist die Übertragungsrate deutlich weniger stabil und es gibt häufigere Ausfälle.


Das bedeutet natürlich nicht, dass es bei dir garantiert genauso ist ...   aber mit ein paar Erfahrungsberichten kann man sich meist ein allgemeines Bild machen.


----------



## Aerni (7. August 2017)

telekom ist eigentlich immer teurer, dafür bekommst aber ne stabile leitung. bei kabelanbietern ist das problem das je mehr leute downloaden, umso weniger kommt am ende an. 

kann aber auch sein das die 50Mbit der telekom nur 40 ankommen, die haste aber immer. dafür zahlst halt einfach bissel mehr.


----------



## chaotium (7. August 2017)

Ich hab ne 50mbit leitung, nachts kommt auch mal knapp 70 Mbit an.
Meistens isses stabil, hab aber seit kurze, öfters packet loss oder kurze Verbindungsabbrüche


----------



## keinnick (7. August 2017)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Nutzen dort wo du den Anschluss schalten willst, viele leute Kabel?


Genau das ist der Punkt. Aktueller Speedtest, eine Minute alt: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gebucht sind hier 200 Mbit/s, die nur nachts erreicht werden. Würde die Telekom hier mehr als 3 Mbit/s anbieten, würde ich sofort wechseln.


----------



## robbe (7. August 2017)

Welche Fritzbox genau hat der TE denn? Ich vermute mal eine 6360. Diese ist mittlerweile völlig veraltet, weil sie nur 4 Downloadkanäle nutzen kann. Die aktuellen Geräte nutzen alle 22 zur Verfügung stehenden Kanäle, was die Wahrscheinlichkeit, den gebuchten Speed zu erreichen enorm steigert. Wenn du also bis auf die abendlichen Einbrüch sonst keine Probleme hast, würd ich lieber dabei bleiben und maximal um ne aktuelle Fritzbox bitten. Bei einem Providerwechsel kann soviel schief gehen, das ich mir das nur antun würde, wenns beim aktuellen Provider echt richtig mies läuft.


----------



## shotta (7. August 2017)

Ich habe eine Fritzbox 7330. Müsste ich für das die 60Mbit auch eine neue Fritzbox holen?
Aktuelle schafft die ja auch ihre 30.


----------



## robbe (7. August 2017)

Das ist eine DSL Fritzbox. Ich rede von Kabelfritzbox. Du verwendest deine Fritzbox also bur als Router unf hast davor noch ein seperates Kabelmodem. Weil du sagtest, sie schafft ihre 30 und dein Tarif sei 7 Jahre alt, hab ich die Vermutung du hast noch ein Uraltes Docsis 2 Kabelmodem. Dann ist es absolut kein Wunder das du Speedprobleme hast. Die Dinger empfangen und senden nur auf einem Kanal. 
Ein Kanal hat ne Kapazität von 50Mbit. Es reicht also wenn dein Segment Abends nur zu 50% ausgelastet ist, dann kommt dein Modem schon nur noch auf 25Mbit. Zum Vergleich, die aktuellen Geräte welche alle Kanäle nutzen, würden dann noch auf 22*25= 550Mbit kommen.

Bei einem Upgrade auf 60Mbit würdest du sowieso ein neues Modem von UM bekommen. Problem an der Sache ist, es gibt keine reinen Modeme mehr, sondern nur noch ModemRouter Kombigeräte. Du hättest dann also ein Modemrouter + seperate Fritzbox. In dem Fall wäres sinnvoller du besorgst dir (falls du auf eine Fritzbox nicht verzichten willst) direkt ne Kabelfritzbox, so ersparst du dir die 2 Router hintereinander.


----------



## shotta (7. August 2017)

Also falls ich bei UM mir ein neues Gerät holen muss, dann würde ich direkt zu telekom gehen, da der Kostenvorteile dann zu gering wäre.

Ja, UM hat gesagt ich bekomme ein neues Modem für 0€. Wenn da dann schon der Router drin wäre, wäre das natürlich genial.


----------



## robbe (7. August 2017)

Ja das ist so, da es keine reine Modeme mehr bei UM gibt. Bedenke aber, das diese Geräte beweitem nicht den Funktionsumfang einer Fritzbox bieten. Falls du aber einfach nur ins Internet willst, ist das Teil völlig ausreichend


----------



## warawarawiiu (7. August 2017)

Empfehle in feinem Fall bei UM zu bleiben.
Neuer router/modem bekommst von denen, der Speer sollte mit neuem Modem auch recht stabil sein.

Mein Bruder hat das 400er von Kabel Deutschland Vodafone gebucht, dass liegt immer absolut stabil an.....einfach ne super Sache


----------



## iGameKudan (7. August 2017)

keinnick schrieb:


> Genau das ist der Punkt. Aktueller Speedtest, eine Minute alt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wieso habe ich es mir schon beim Lesen des Posts gedacht "Bestimmt ist der bei Vodafone". 

Die Bandbreiten über Kabel könnten theoretisch zu Stoßzeiten mal mehr, mal weniger stark sinken, das Problem wird in den Foren aber auch heißer gekocht wie es in der Realität ist. Solche extremen Einbrüche sind jedenfalls nicht die Regel... Zumindest, solange man nicht bei Vodafone ist. 

Solange aber nur die 60MBit/s eine Option sind und keine schnelleren Geschwindigkeiten gewünscht bzw. mehr wie DSL50 möglich sind, würde ich den Telekom-Tarif wählen. DSL ist dann halt doch die gewisse Spur stabiler und gefühlt auch zackiger - beim Surfen hat sich die VDSL50-Leitung in meinem Praktikumsbetrieb schneller angefühlt wie meine 100.000er-Leitung bei TeleColumbus, obwohl sich die Leitung 30 Leute geteilt haben (vermutlich ist aber auch einfach nur die TeleColumbus Kabelbox *********************...).


----------



## cann0nf0dder (8. August 2017)

nachdem ich bei muttern die Kabeltechnik im Wochentakt anfahren sehe würde ich die vereine nicht mit der Kneifzange anfassen ....

Seit 1 Jahr hat sie IPTV und Inet von Vodafone inkl. Empfangsstörungen etc.... Das Problem liegt an den Endstellen in dem Gebäudekomplex, dazu gehören insgesamt 4 separate Eingänge, Schaltanlagen und ka was alles ...
Wenn im ersten Haus alles korrekt eingerichtet und eingestellt wurde gibt es im letzten Haus Probleme, mit dem Empfang, wenn die Techniker dies dann dort Korrigieren treten die Probleme wieder im ersten Haus auf ....
Da sich die betroffenen dann direkt beschweren gibt es seit Monaten neue Episoden des Dramas ....


----------



## shotta (8. August 2017)

cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> nachdem ich bei muttern die Kabeltechnik im Wochentakt anfahren sehe würde ich die vereine nicht mit der Kneifzange anfassen ....
> 
> Seit 1 Jahr hat sie IPTV und Inet von Vodafone inkl. Empfangsstörungen etc.... Das Problem liegt an den Endstellen in dem Gebäudekomplex, dazu gehören insgesamt 4 separate Eingänge, Schaltanlagen und ka was alles ...
> Wenn im ersten Haus alles korrekt eingerichtet und eingestellt wurde gibt es im letzten Haus Probleme, mit dem Empfang, wenn die Techniker dies dann dort Korrigieren treten die Probleme wieder im ersten Haus auf ....
> Da sich die betroffenen dann direkt beschweren gibt es seit Monaten neue Episoden des Dramas ....


So wie ich dich jetzt verstanden habe, hat deine Mutter mit IPTV und VDSL Probleme oder?

EDIT: Habe mir das WLAN Modem auf der Homepage von UM angeschaut.

Weißt jemand ob das was taugt? Damals gab es eine D-Link Box dazu, die konnte man direkt wegschmeißen.

Bin nicht anspruchsvoll was den Router angeht. Er sollte halt gute Sendeleistung haben und noch Ports freigeben können.


----------



## onlygaming (8. August 2017)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich habe Magenta M und die Leitung ist SUPER stabil. Download liegt immer bei 47-49Mbit/s, Upload bei 9-10Mbit/s.
> In zwei Jahren habe ich glaube ich nur einmal für ~2 Min einen Ausfall gehabt.
> 
> Ich bin damit also ziemlich glücklich.
> ...



Geht mir ähnlich, habe ab und zu sogar 11 Mbits Upload (eher selten) aber hatte mit der Leitung noch nie Probleme. Also ich kann VDSL nur empfehlen, falls man kein Glasfaser hat.


----------



## robbe (8. August 2017)

shotta schrieb:


> So wie ich dich jetzt verstanden habe, hat deine Mutter mit IPTV und VDSL Probleme oder?
> 
> EDIT: Habe mir das WLAN Modem auf der Homepage von UM angeschaut.
> 
> ...



Fürs reine Surfen völlig ausreichend. Läuft stabil und hat echt gutes Wlan. Einstellungsmäßig siehts aber mau aus, Providerrouter halt.


----------



## shotta (10. August 2017)

okay ich denke es wird auf UM hinauslaufen. Da der Kabelanschluss bei uns im Wohnzimmer ist, so hat jeder ungefähr die gleiche Entfernung zum Router.

Unser DSL Anschluss ist im Keller, da würde dann auch der Router stehen, was nicht so cool wäre.


----------

